# Post spawn bite



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Post spawn bit is pretty good right now. Boated 16 missed 8 smallest 2.85 biggest 5.51. best 5 18.5 all on frogs and jigs. Public water


----------



## BeerBatter (Aug 1, 2006)

That last picture fish looks to be holding eggs still


----------



## ohiobassin_864 (Jul 12, 2020)

Laying the hammer down on 'em! Nice!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

BeerBatter said:


> That last picture fish looks to be holding eggs still


Seemed to me that she was too. Or maybe just stupid fat. Deffinately appears to still have eggs


----------



## BuckeyeFishin07 (Apr 10, 2017)

Nice work man! Definitely holding eggs still by the looks of her.


----------



## Spiritbro77 (Jun 6, 2021)

If you don't mind me asking, where was this? It's been DEAD around here(Medina area) Heading up to Spencer Lake this week sometime to check it out but the local lakes here are really bad at the moment. Like not even a bluegill nibble bad. Saw a guy catch a nice catfish but no one getting any bass hits.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

I would rather not name the exact lake, but what I will say is if you know the spawning areas of the lakes you fish. Start on the nearest deeper water and go from there. Deeper could be a 5 foot depth out to 15+ most of the fish I caught were on weed edges near drops and steeper banks at the mouths of spawning areas. Flats creeks backwaters etc..also focus on areas bluegills are bedding. I was using a bluegill colored frog and a green pumpkin finesse jig with a rage craw Jr. Trailer. This time of year if you can commit to searching for one or two big bites a shad colored swimbait can put some giants in your hand. Fish them on windblown points and the deeper side of flats preferably with some weeds. Top water and weightless worms will also produce some good action right now, again trying to match the hatch with bluegill or shad colors depending on the forage in your lake.


----------



## JamesF (May 20, 2016)

Good for you. Nice info too.


----------



## Saugeyefisher (Jul 19, 2010)

DHower08 said:


> I would rather not name the exact lake, but what I will say is if you know the spawning areas of the lakes you fish. Start on the nearest deeper water and go from there. Deeper could be a 5 foot depth out to 15+ most of the fish I caught were on weed edges near drops and steeper banks at the mouths of spawning areas. Flats creeks backwaters etc..also focus on areas bluegills are bedding. I was using a bluegill colored frog and a green pumpkin finesse jig with a rage craw Jr. Trailer. This time of year if you can commit to searching for one or two big bites a shad colored swimbait can put some giants in your hand. Fish them on windblown points and the deeper side of flats preferably with some weeds. Top water and weightless worms will also produce some good action right now, again trying to match the hatch with bluegill or shad colors depending on the forage in your lake.


Excellent info!


----------



## buckzye11 (Jul 16, 2009)

Read this and inspired me to head out to a weedy shore for some bass which has been rare for me lately... got a decent one on a bluegill colored swimbait! Thanks


----------



## bdawg (Apr 14, 2009)

I'm tying a weedless frog on next time out!


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

Looks like you and alwazfishin need to get together and go on a two-man team pro bass tour!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> Looks like you and alwazfishin need to get together and go on a two-man team pro bass tour!


I'm not even sure he know what's a bass looks like 😅

Bite was not no where as good for me today. Boated 6 lost 2


----------



## allwayzfishin (Apr 30, 2008)

Bass are those things we call ditch pickles right?


----------



## c. j. stone (Sep 24, 2006)

That post abt the recent trip he made to “Mosq-weedo” looks like he might know a thing or two abt Bass!


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

c. j. stone said:


> That post abt the recent trip he made to “Mosq-weedo” looks like he might know a thing or two abt Bass!


I haven't seen it I was just talking chit


----------



## timcat69 (Nov 14, 2008)

BeerBatter said:


> That last picture fish looks to be holding eggs still


Spawn is done. Caught one that looked like that the other day. Had a bluegill tail sticking out of it's throat.


----------



## DHower08 (Nov 20, 2015)

Yes spawn is done but for various reasons not every fish in a lake will spawn


----------

